# Problème : Impossible de créer un projet Java avec Xcode 3.2



## gojoo (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

désolé du double post, mais je n'arrive plus à l'éditer ou le supprimer...

Donc voici mon problème : 
A la création d'un nouveau projet, xcode ne me propose pas de créer un projet java
il ne me propose que les bibliothèques system par défaut.
je ne peux d'ailleurs pas créer de script python, applescript etc...
juste cocoa et appli iphone.
Pour installé xcode, j'ai procédé ainsi :
installe de xcode depuis le dvd de snow léo
puis installation du sdk d'apple


----------



## ntx (17 Septembre 2009)

Tu fais comme tout le monde, tu utilises des IDE dédiées au Java (Eclipse, NetBeans, IntelliJ) bien plus performantes pour cela que Xcode.


----------



## gojoo (18 Septembre 2009)

bonjour, (marque de courtoisie)
j'utilise xcode depuis le début, je n'ai pas envie de changer.
J'ai besoins d'une solution, et non une proposition de changer de logiciel.`

Au revoir


----------



## ntx (18 Septembre 2009)

Xcode est fait pour écrire des programmes en C, C++ et Obj-C. Et si cela ne te plait pas, va te plaindre chez Apple. :rateau:
Quant aux gens qui ont l'esprit plus ouvert, ils ont compris depuis longtemps qu'un bon ouvrier utilisait les outils adaptés à sont travail


----------



## grumff (19 Septembre 2009)

XCode n'est clairement pas un bon IDE pour le Java, Apple a lâché l'affaire il y a un moment déjà. Je rejoins ntx sur ce point, des outils comme Eclipse sont beaucoup mieux adaptés, plus efficaces, beaucoup plus riches, et je dirais même plus simples.


----------



## sumbobyboys (20 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Au lieu de répondre à côté sans apporter de solution à gojoo je vais lui donner la solution.
Il te suffit de copier les templates java livrés autrefois avec xcode. Tu pourra les trouver sur internet, ou si ce n'est pas la cas, je te les met en message perso.

Il faudra ensuite les coller dans : /Developer/Library/Xcode/Project Templates
Idem pour les templates de fichiers...

Les gars, quand ma mère a un pb avec vista, je lui résous et après je lui dis qu'elle n'aurait pas ce type de pb avec mac OS. Il faut laisser le temps a chacun de se rendre compte des difficultés qu'il rencontre avec un outil avant de le diriger vers une autre direction...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai aucune solution à proposer parce que comme tous les développeurs Java j'utilise un IDE dédié, en l'occurrence Eclipse pour moi.


----------

